# 2017 Staff Shooters Wanted for Bernie's Control Freak Stabilizers!



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

*The X-Rod PREDATOR SERIES!* Custom Stabilizers from Robinhood Videos. We need 10-15 staff shooters per state and also Internationally. If you would like to represent this exciting new line in your state and/or on Archery Talk, you will receive a 30% discount on these and other Robinhood Video products. If you like what you read and see in the following pages, call us at 614-322-1038 between 11AM and 7PM (EST) 7 days a week and we’ll explain the rest of the program. *Initial interviews must be conducted by phone only. Sorry! No PM or email inquiries will be considered. Resumes are NOT necessary. *

For the archer who wants a custom high-end carbon Bowhunter or Freestyle *stabilizers, V-bars and/or offset brackets*, stylish chrome-plated or black powder-coated *steel stack weights* with optional BowJax or shock collar *dampeners* at a greatly reduced price.

We now have *6 different types* and sizes of X-Rods offered for all applications and price ranges. *All of our carbon stabilizers are covered by our 30 day money back guarantee!! * If these don’t perform as advertised, send them back (in resellable condition), and we’ll send you a full refund, (minus freight) no questions asked !!! We take Visa, MasterCard, Discover and PayPal. (PayPal in the US only.)


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Robinhood Videos presents the newest in our X-Rod Predator series of carbon stabilizers. New for 2017 Wind Dragon Pro X Plus has the same high modulus carbon as the 2016 Wind Pro X, but has our new proprietary EPDM closed cell foam rubber lining from end to end. This lining will ensure the softest shot possible and will absorb most unwanted vibration. These 28”,30” and 32” inch Ultra High Modulus premium carbon rods give you the smallest diameter in the industry at ½ in. and the largest stiffness-to-weight ratio ever produced at only 3.5 oz. for a 30” rod. The ½ in. diameter can reduce wind drag up to 50% over other rods. One of the proprietary secrets behind its superior stiffness is that the middle of the rod (front rods only) has additional carbon wraps increasing the diameter slightly (by .035”) that stiffens the rod up to 35% more but only adds about 10% to the weight. Front rods come in 28” 30” and 32”. Side rods are ½ in. diameter through their entire length and are available in 10”, 12” and 15”.

These stabilizers come with flared connectors (in black or silver) for a larger base of support and therefore less oscillation. They also have a black weave pattern in the middle section of the rod that blends to solid black on both ends.

Fita/Olympic, compound, target and 3-D archers can order these amazing new rods that will compete with rods well over $300 each and will be available at competitive prices starting in October 2016.

*WIND DRAGON PRO X PLUS*
• Ultra stiff high modulus carbon
• 35-50% lighter than comparable rods
• up to 50% less wind drag (1/2” dia.)
• 40-60% less cost

28” Retail $220 *Staff Shooter $154*
30” Retail $227 *Staff Shooter $159*
32” Retail $234 *Staff Shooter $164*
10” & 12” Retail $71 *Staff Shooter $50*
15” Retail $79 *Staff Shooter $55*


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

*Wind Dragon *

One of the newest in our X-Rod Predator series of carbon stabilizers. This premier HIGH MODULUS carbon rod gives you superior stiffness-to-weight ratio at only 3.9 ounces for a 30 inch rod.
With one of the smallest diameters in the industry at .650 inch, *wind drag is reduced by up to 40%*.

*WIND DRAGON*
• Ultra stiff high modulus carbon
• 25-40% lighter than comparable rods
• up to 40% less wind drag
• 25-40% less cost

Comes with new flared connector (black or silver) for a larger base of support and therefore less oscillation. 

Available in 28”, 30” and 32”for FITA/Olympic, compound, target and 3-D archers. Side rods are available in 10”, 12” or 15”. They are now available at a very competitive price.

28” Retail $163 *Staff Shooter $114*
30” Retail $170 *Staff Shooter $119*
32” Retail $177 *Staff Shooter $124*
10” & 12”Retail $65 *Staff Shooter $45*
15”Retail $72 *Staff Shooter $50*


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

*Falcon Featherlite* 

After hearing “I want to balance my bow, but I don’t want it to weigh a ton”, we responded to that with the Falcon, an ultralite black weave pattern stabilizer. 

With this design, we decided to push to a new level, never before seen in the archery market. Thanks to a proprietary low resin/high carbon construction and a .75” diameter, we were able to cut out 30% more weight and still have a great stiffness-to-weight ratio, with ultralite construction. The result.... THE *FALCON FEATHERLITE* is a ridiculously light 2.2 oz. for a 30” rod. THIS IS THE LIGHTEST CARBON STABILIZER EVER PRODUCED FOR ARCHERY and is 60-70% lighter than most competitors’ rods.

So, stop fighting your bow weight and ... LITE-N-UP!

*THE FALCON FEATHERLITE*
•	Lightest in the industry! (2.2 oz. for 30” rod)
•	Small ¾” diameter (reduces wind drag)
•	Great stiffness-to-weight ratio
•	25%-40% less cost

25” (1.9 oz.) Retail $129 *Shooter $90*
27” (2.0 oz.) Retail $132 *Shooter $92*
30” (2.2 oz.) Retail $136 *Shooter $95*
35” (2.5 oz.) Retail $143 *Shooter $100*
8” (1.1 oz.) Retail $50 *Shooter $35*
10” (1.2 oz.) & 12” (1.3 oz.) Retail $57 *Shooter $40*
14” (1.4 oz.) & 16” (1.5 oz.) Retail $65 *Shooter $45*


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

*Dragon XL*

“BARREL SHAPED” Carbon rod (25"-35") are thicker in the middle and twice as stiff as the Falcon Featherlite, but only weighs 2.7 oz. for a 30" rod. New weight-saving end caps have mag wheel cut outs and a pair of them weigh only .4 ounce. These revolutionary new rods are almost 1” in diameter (.920”) and have similar characteristics to the barrel-shaped Easton ACE arrows. They are available in 25", 27", 30" and 35". Side rods come in 10" 12" 14" and 16" lengths.

*DRAGON XL* 
• Revolutionary barrel design
• Ultra stiff carbon rod
• 30-45% lighter than comparable rods (2.7 oz. for a 30” rod)
• 45-65% less cost

25” Retail $135 *Shooter $95*
27” Retail $138 *Shooter $97*
30” Retail $143 *Shooter $100*
35” Retail $150 *Shooter $105*
8” Retail $50 *Shooter $35*
10” & 12” Retail $57 *Shooter $40*
14” & 16” Retail $65 *Shooter $45*


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

*Scorpion Hunter*
* (see picture 2)*
The Scorpion Hunter is a *.85” diameter* rigid carbon rod, dark weave pattern with our *non-mar matte finish. *
Available in 6”, 8” and 10” lengths. Available with *matte black connectors. Matte finish weights* sold separately, ½ oz. to 8 oz. sizes.

6” Retail $43 *Shooter $30*
8” Retail $50 *Shooter $35*
10” Retail $57 *Shooter $40*

*LiteHawk Hunter*
*(see picture 2)*
The LiteHawk Hunter is a* .795”* diameter rigid carbon rod, dark weave pattern with our *non-mar matte finish.* Extremely high Stiffness-to-Weight ratio. 30% - 40% lighter.
Available in 6”, 8” and 10” lengths. Available with *matte black connectors. Matte finish weights* sold separately, ½ oz. to 8 oz. sizes.

6” Retail $43 *Shooter $30*
8” Retail $50 *Shooter $35*
10” Retail $57 *Shooter $40*

*Choose from 2 BH Staff Shooter SetUps! IBO & ASA legal. From $142! Includes 8" & 10" rods, bracket, QD & wts. *
*(See pictures #1 and #4)*

Due to popular demand, we have created two new set-ups for Staff Shooters.

The new BH set-up (from $142) and the new Pro Series BH set-up (from $189).

The BH set-up allows you to balance your bow left to right and front to back. This new setup from Bernie’s Control Freak stabilizers (a division of Robinhood Videos) retails for $208 and you can get it at a special offer price of only $142.00 This price includes a 10” and an 8” carbon rod with either the stealth matte finish Litehawk Hunter (.795” dia., 2.2 oz. 10”, 1.9 oz. 8”), Target Scorpion (shiny finish) or the stealth matte finish Scorpion Hunter ( .85” dia., 2.3 oz. 10”, 2.0 oz. 8” 1.6 oz. 6”). See pic #1.

The front 10” rod comes with one weight; ½ oz., 1 oz. or 4oz. disc weight in either matte or shiny black and a Jumbo BowJax. The side rod is available in 6” or 8” Target Scorpion or stealth Scorpion Hunter or stealth Litehawk Hunter. See pic. #2.

The side rod comes with your choice of 1 weight; ½ oz., 1 oz. stack weights (1” diameter), 4 oz., 5 oz. 6 oz., or 8 oz. disc weights (1 ¾” diameter) or a 4 oz. quad weight (looks like 4 stack 1 oz. weights), all available in either shiny black or matte black finish. Except for the quad weight, all of the above weights are countersunk for a flathead screw (included.) See pic #3.

The *BH SET-UP FOR $142* includes the special side-bar locking quick disconnect (see pic # 4) that has a built-in key that locks into the notch on the 3 ½” side bar bracket. This proprietary feature keeps the side bar secure with a clockwise half-turn of the 10” front bar. To unlock the side bar and remove it along with the 8” or 6” side bars, simply turn it half a turn and lift the bracket and sidebar up and out of the lock. Then, lift the front bar up, with our proprietary one-way stainless steel pin and out of the quick disconnect ... done in 3 seconds. This ultra-lite side rod bracket weighs only 2.4 oz. and comes with a 60° down drop that is adjustable side to side for left-to-right balancing, allowing the bubble in your sight to stay in the middle at full draw. This eliminates 2 to 3 seconds of fighting the bubble on every shot. This keeps you in the sweet spot of 7 to 8 seconds when the sight is at its calmest, instead of 10-11 seconds, when the lactic acid (forms in your muscles when you over-hold), causes your sight picture to deteriorate rapidly. This is the main reason for balancing your bow. The 60° drop also comes in a quick-disconnect model (allowing you to remove the back bar from the bracket with a half turn) for an $8 upcharge.

Our new *PRO SERIES BH SET-UP FOR $189* upgrades you to our Super Pro Offset Knuckle, instead of the fixed notched bracket. The Pro Offset Knuckle is a $47 upcharge from the regular BH set-up; normal price is $99. (See pic #5.)This 3 piece design is guaranteed not to slip. As you can see in the picture #5 it has 140 metal (not plastic) teeth, creating a “gator grip” -- guaranteed solid connection. Unless you loosen the stainless steel screw, it can’t move. It’s also the lightest of its kind, at only 2.3 oz. The mounting bracket holds a 2 piece arm assembly. The upper arm assembly has 35 teeth that interlock with the 35 teeth on the mounting bracket. This upper arm rotates 360° up and down. The lower arm also has 35 teeth against 35 teeth and rotates from side to side. Both upper and lower arms have calibration marks so you can tell where you set each at a glance (see pic #5). This amazing bracket also has a built-in quick disconnect and stainless steel one-way pin that operates with a half turn on and off to remove just the back rod. Total MSRP on this Pro series BH set-up is $280 and you get it for only $189 (same rods and weight as the $142 BH set up.) 

With the Pro Offset Knuckle, you will get a regular straight quick disconnect to fasten the Knuckle to the bow. We also have 10° down quick disconnects available for an upcharge of $3.

Extra weights are available for an additional charge.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

*Disc and Stack Weights *

Stylish “wet-look” gloss black Powder-Coated steel or Chrome Plated steel *DISC WEIGHTS*. 1 ¾” diameter. Choose from 5 weights: 3, 4, 5, 6, and 8 available in shiny black and chrome. 4,5,6, and 8 oz. are available in matte black finish. All are countersunk for flathead screw. The *STACK WEIGHTS* are 1” in diameter. The end or “front” weights are countersunk for a flathead screw and middle stack weights are flat. Available in all 3 finishes, 1 ounce and ½ ounce.

*Disc Weights*
*(see picture #20)*
3 oz. Retail $16, *Staff Shooter $11*
4 oz. Retail $17, *Staff Shooter $12*
5 oz. Retail $18.50 *Staff Shooter $13*
6 oz. Retail $20, *Staff Shooter $14*
8 oz. Retail $23, *Staff Shooter $16*

*Stack Weights*
*(see picture #21)*
½ oz. & 1 oz. Retail $7, *Staff Shooter $5*

*Quad Weights*
SOLID "QUAD STACK WEIGHT" (4.6 oz. total wt. including set screw) in either Matte Black, Chrome finish or Shiny "wet look " black, which includes stainless steel 5/16x24 set screw. These "QUADS" are 1in. diameter X 1 3/8 in. tall and look just like 4 1 ounce stack weights stacked up, but is one solid weight. They cost less than four individual stack weights. They can cost you up to $36, if you buy them from some other manufacturer, one at a time. The retail price is $21. Our Staff Shooters get them for $15. These new "quads" are tapped on the top and bottom (1/2 inch deep) and they can be stacked together to make the stack as long as you want. You can also add 1, 2 or 3 more individual 1oz.or 1/2oz weight(s) to the "quad" to attain the EXACT balance you need.
To order, call us at 614-322-1038 
10am-7pm EST...7 days a week

*Low Profile Weights*
Low Profile weights, .85" diameter are available in the 4 oz QUAD, 2 oz. DOUBLE, 1 oz. STACK, 1/2 oz STACK and 1 oz. FRONT (countersunk) weights in Chrome and Shiny Black only. These are great for use with the Wind Dragon, Wind Dragon Pro X, Wind Dragon Pro X PLUS and the Falcon Featherlite rods. They create less wind drag and have a much sleeker look. 

1 oz and 1/2 oz weights retail for $7.00. Staff Shooter $5.00
Double weight retail $11. Staff Shooter $8.00
Quad weight retail $21. Staff Shooter $15.00


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

*Sidekick bracket*

Stabilizer offset bracket. 3/8” thick for extra support. Allows for perfect balance of your bow by offsetting the weight of sight, arrow rest, cableguard and/or quiver. Includes mounting screw for front or back of bow. Included removable drops if you wish your bar to come straight back. .85” diameter or 1” diameter 60° plain drop; or .85” diameter or 1” diameter 60° quick disconnect drop. 
Also available is our NOTCHED offset bracket. ¼” thick and 1” wide. Notched for use with our Locking Quick Disconnect (not included). Included removable drops if you wish your bar to come straight back. .85” diameter or 1” diameter 60° plain drop; or .85” diameter or 1” diameter 60° quick disconnect drop.

Offset bracket (with/without notch) with plain drop Retail $36 *Staff Shooter $25.*
Offset bracket (with/without notch) with Quick Disconnect drop Retail $47 *Staff Shooter $33.*

*Heavy Duty V-bar bracket with built in rope sling*

Quick detach slot to remove entire bracket from the bow. Extra Heavy Duty solid 1 piece, 3/8” thick. Two removable 1” diameter drops set at 60°. Choose plain drop or with quick disconnect feature.
Numerous rope colors to choose from. A quick disconnect (sold separately) holds this bracket on the front of your bow. 

With plain drops Retail $80 *Staff Shooter $56*
With Quick Disconnect drops Retail $105 *Staff Shooter $73*


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

*Bernie's Super Pro V-Bar KNUCKLE & Super Side KNUCKLE w/ GATOR GRIP-140-280 teeth!*

We believe that we have created the Ultimate V-Bar & Side Offset bracket. "The best ever produced ultimate V-Bar"... The “ I wish I had thought of that” bracket. The Super Pro V-bar has 35 tiny interlocking *METAL* teeth that mate with 35 teeth on the 2 upper and 2 lower arm connections. That means that EVERY joint on the V-bar has 70 metal teeth....4 joints = 280 teeth on each V-bar and 140 on each single side mount or thru-the-riser mount. Every V-Bar and side bracket has QUICK DISCONNECTs built in...with Stainless Steel LOCKING pins. Every joint has nickel-plated stainless steel bolts/screws.

In addition to all that, we have added *calibration marks* on every joint so you can *micro-adjust* them and BE SURE they are where YOU put them and that they will stay there...till YOU move them! So, if you're tired of your bars slipping, moving or sliding...tired of stripped out plastic teeth ...tired of trying to find the exact spot you had your bars set (before they slipped)....*Call us at 614-322-1038 11am-7pm (EST) 7 days a wk.* 

The SUPER SIDE bracket KNUCKLE or thru-the-riser model: Retail for $99 *Staff Shooter $69*
The SUPER PRO V-BAR KNUCKLE Retail $165 *Staff Shooter $115*

*NOTE*: Both brackets are countersunk to accept a 1”. dia. or .85” dia. QD (sold separately) which attaches the KNUCKLES on the front stab hole. We also have brackets that are machined to fit the back side of your riser.

Quick Disconnects to fit: 1” or .85” Retail $24 *Staff Shooter $17*
Also available 10° drop Quick Disconnects both 1” or .85” Retail $28 Staff Shooter $20


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

*Staff Shooter’s Shirts For Bernie's Control Freak Stabilizers! *

Distinctive Staff Shooter Shirt! 7 sizes to choose from. Carbon weave sleeve and collar trim. "Staff Shooter" on front, "STAFF SHOOTER" on the back.

The jersey features a polo collar with button closure. The performance wicking polyester provides a relaxed fit that is perfect for event archery. The jersey is manufactured utilizing dye sublimation technology, creating vibrant colors that pop off the jersey and are virtually fade resistant.

If you shoot half as good as you look wearing one of our jerseys, you are destined to win all of your events!

They are* $40 each* for Small, Medium, Large and Extra Large. For XXL, XXXL and XXXXL they are* $45.* These shirts *retail for $85.*

*If you wish to get your shirt personalized, you will need to contact the shirt company directly. On their website, you will be able to design and personalize with your name and any other sponsors you wish to add. The shirts will be approximately $80 and you will pay them directly. Click on the link below (or paste it into your browser) to take you directly to their website.*
http://atomicarcherjerseys.com/control-freak.html


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

*Bernie’s 2017 Economical COMPRESSION CONE OFFSET and V-BAR KNUCKLE*
*NEW FOR 2017 
Early Release June 2016
Compression Cone Offset Knuckle.*

This is a new economical 3 piece design that fits on the front or the back of the riser is guaranteed not to slip. It has Compression Cone technology, creating a guaranteed solid connection in the upper and lower arm. Unless you loosen the stainless steel screw, it can’t move. Even with the screw out, you can’t break the connection with just your hands. It locks so tight that you need to use your back bar to break it loose the compression between the cones. But never fear… the cones will not gald. They are heavily hard-coat anodized with a Rockwell hardness of 60-70. (Tool steel is 50-60). It’s also the lightest of its kind, at only 2.7 oz. The mounting bracket is adjustable (for risers .70”-1” thick) and holds a two-piece arm assembly. The upper arm assembly has the cone technology with *infinite adjustment* that locks solid on the mounting bracket with a male and female cone that are compressed into each other with the heavy duty (1/2” Allen drive) stainless steel screw. This upper arm rotates 360° up and down. The lower arm also has 2 cones that lock solid and rotates from side to side. Both upper and lower arms have *calibration marks* so you can tell where you set each at a glance. (see picture) This amazing bracket also has a built-in quick disconnect and stainless steel one-way pin that operates with a half turn on and off to remove just the back rod. They come in black only and are hard-coat anodized.
*Retail is $77.00. AT members $62. Staff Shooters $54.* *To order, see information below.*

*NEW FOR 2017
Early Release July 2016
Compression Cone V-Bar Knuckle*

This is a 5 piece design that is guaranteed not to slip. It has Compression Cone technology, creating a guaranteed solid connection in both of the upper and lower arms. Unless you loosen the stainless steel screw, it can’t move. Even with the screw out, you can’t break the connection with just your hands. It locks so tight that you need to use your back bar to break it loose the compression between the cones. But never fear… the cones will not gald. They are heavily hard-coat anodized with a Rockwell hardness of 60-70. (Tool steel is 50-60). It’s also the lightest of its kind, at only 4.8 oz. The mounting bracket holds both two-piece arm assemblies. Both upper arm assemblies have the cone technology that locks solid on the mounting bracket with a male and female cone that are compressed into each other with the heavy duty (1/2” Allen drive) stainless steel screw. These upper arms rotate 360° up and down. The lower arms also have cones that lock solid and rotate from side to side. Both upper and lower arms have *calibration marks* so you can tell where you set each at a glance. This amazing bracket also has built-in quick disconnects and stainless steel one-way pins that operate with a half turn on and off to remove just the back rods. They come in black only and are hard-coat anodized.
*Retail is $119.00. AT members $95. Staff Shooters $84.*

*For more information or to order or apply for staff shooter positions, call Bernie or Jan at 614-322-1038 between 10AM and 7PM Eastern.*


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------

